# CZ Help and Info Needed



## bassjam04 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ive been actively shopping for a new 9mm and the CZ is pretty much at the top of my list. I have both my CC and home needs covered so this is really intended top be a range gun primarily-Im looking for accuracy. The SP-01 seems to get the high marks around here-but during my shopping and reading the CZ site there seems to be a few variations of the SP-01(de-cocker,safety,etc) The other thing is I shoot left handed which would possibly lead me to the CZ85. My understanding is the CZ85 is pretty much a CZ75 just with ambidextrous features-so not being an SP-01. I have called a few top gun dealers(Buds included) and even called CZ directly-I still cant seem to get a direction as to which way to go.Thought Id try here.

So the question is Will a CZ SP-01 work for a lefty or do I need to go with the CZ85.The safeties,de-cocker,etc would be on the wrong side with the SP-01 but with my other guns Ive learned to work with it that way.The guy at CZ also recommended custom shop,but then Im up in nice 1911 money!

Thanks for any help or advise.


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

The SP-01 is a fantastic firearm, so are on the right track. The tactical model has an ambidextrous decocker, which I have one. The regular SP-01 has an ambi manual safety, at least so says the 2012 CZ catalog, pg. 14, but I can't personally vouch the safety is ambi. So I think you are good to go with the SP-01.


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

After deciding on a CZ I had a chance to look at both the CZ75b and the SP-01 side by side at one dealer. The differences that I remember were that the SP-01: had the ambidextrous safety, rubber grips, accessory rail, and night sights, and a capacity of 19 rounds versus 17 for the 75b. I went back and forth between the 2 for several days before deciding on the 75b.

The SP-01 was also about $150 more expensive in this particular shop than the 75b, but a very nice gun........just a little out of my price range, and I didn't need the rail, which also adds a little front end weight. The night sights and the rubber grips are a very nice addition though, and probably worth the extra $$. 

The Sp-01 should be a very good choice for a lefty. I looked, but could not find anyone with an 85b in stock, which would be another option.


----------



## bassjam04 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you guys! I also have shopped around and I dont see CZ 85's anywhere. When I talked to the guy at CZ today he said they are backordered so they have a new production run of 85's coming. Im sure for my needs Im probably splitting hairs,but I was totally leaning toward the Sp-01 until I looked into the feature set and me being a lefty. The one I found at the show this weekend felt great-but he was even higher than the ones Ive seen online by a good margin.Buds still seems to be the best price I can find.


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

Other option I forgot to mention is that the CZ 75b Stainless also has the ambi-safety..........I also saw one of those (very nice looking gun). It also may be possible to switch the safety to the other side on a standard CZ 75b? I know that you can do that on other guns, just don't know for sure about the CZ.

Still can't go wrong with the SP-01!

Good luck!


----------



## bassjam04 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ernest_T said:


> Other option I forgot to mention is that the CZ 75b Stainless also has the ambi-safety..........I also saw one of those (very nice looking gun). It also may be possible to switch the safety to the other side on a standard CZ 75b? I know that you can do that on other guns, just don't know for sure about the CZ.
> 
> Still can't go wrong with the SP-01!
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks-Im out today again looking.These may be drying up a bit around here.Ive checked with several dealers and folks are out of them.At this point Im leaning hard towards the SP-01.Im pretty sure Id be more than happy with the CZ75b,but at this point,Im fine with kicking in the extra money to get what I want.

Im sure you know this already,but these are some of the most highly praised guns in that price range that Ive ever run across.What a sleeper.I was at the show this past weekend and was holding the only CZ75 that I saw at the entire show.A guy walks up while I was looking at it and told me he had one and it was his favorite gun.I went by the booth on my way out the door to look at it one more time-another guy walks up to me to tell me what a great gun it was and he owns a couple. Seems like a gun with a great reputation.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Or a booth that stages folks to help sell things.......


----------



## bassjam04 (Jul 13, 2011)

Tip said:


> Or a booth that stages folks to help sell things.......


Could be of course-but I do the same thing when I see someone fondling a gun that I like. Plus the second guy told me he was too high and to call Buds(which I did last week anyway).Maybe he works for Buds.Haha.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Nothing against CZ -- great guns! Watched about 4 people trading off a booth at last gun show I was at -- 1 booth guy, 2 "customers" and one who they kept pointing at saying "ask Charlie over there - he's a gunsmith." 
Problem was if you paid attention they switched roles every hour or so...,,


----------



## bassjam04 (Jul 13, 2011)

Tip said:


> Nothing against CZ -- great guns! Watched about 4 people trading off a booth at last gun show I was at -- 1 booth guy, 2 "customers" and one who they kept pointing at saying "ask Charlie over there - he's a gunsmith."
> Problem was if you paid attention they switched roles every hour or so...,,


Wow-Thats funny,something to keep an eye out for-and something Im guessing happens quit a bit.I hope folks dont really fall for that,but Im sure some do.In my case,Im an over-researcher and an over thinker! Pretty much to a fault sometimes-but by the time Im ready to buy a bigger ticket item(like a gun),I know what I want and Im not really swayed by the sales guy.Normally( and I mean normally) Im pretty good at sniffing out BS when I hear it-gues anyone can fall victim though.The first guy at the show-Id be surprised if he was working the table as I saw him all over the show,but you never know.The second guy told me to walk and call another gun dealer(as Id already done and he was cheaper than the guy at the show)

In the case of the CZ- Im constantly researching whats new,whats hot,reviews,etc.What struck me is I dont really find anything negative about them and so many positive reviews.Sure worth trying one-just cant find a good deal on one.


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

bassjam04 said:


> Sure worth trying one-just cant find a good deal on one.


Had the same problem when trying to find one locally. Only shop that had one in stock wanted $100 more than the online stores. I ended up ordering from Buds, and also learned that their marked prices are a little misleading. They charge you around 4% extra for using a credit card when you check out. You can avoid the credit card charge by paying by check, but they tell you they will not reserve the gun for you if you buy that way, so it could disappear while they wait for your check to get there and then clear. In the end I still saved over $60 by buying through Buds, and the gun I bought was out of stock 3 days later, so I'm glad I didn't go the check route..........just thought this might help when your comparing prices. My local shop has a SP-01 in stock priced at $699, and I think Buds had it for around $600 last I looked. Keep in mind you will also have a charge at the local FFL when you pick it up. For me it was $20.


----------



## bassjam04 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ernest_T said:


> Had the same problem when trying to find one locally. Only shop that had one in stock wanted $100 more than the online stores. I ended up ordering from Buds, and also learned that their marked prices are a little misleading. They charge you around 4% extra for using a credit card when you check out. You can avoid the credit card charge by paying by check, but they tell you they will not reserve the gun for you if you buy that way, so it could disappear while they wait for your check to get there and then clear. In the end I still saved over $60 by buying through Buds, and the gun I bought was out of stock 3 days later, so I'm glad I didn't go the check route..........just thought this might help when your comparing prices. My local shop has a SP-01 in stock priced at $699, and I think Buds had it for around $600 last I looked. Keep in mind you will also have a charge at the local FFL when you pick it up. For me it was $20.


Thanks for the info-So......what happens when you send a check and they sell it?? I understand they have no guarantee that you will send a check but they could at least use a card number to hold it until the check arrives. But that does in fact help me compare.


----------

